# Galadriel' Song 'Lady of Light'



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

One of my compositions that were inspired from Tolkien's Books

Galadriel's Song, this is a recording of my performance of the piece.

Regards,

Saul Dzorelashvili


----------

